# pls help:   Island Seas(freeport) or Club Land'Or(nassau) ?



## swsc16 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello, I will be using Platinum Interchange for this exchange.

I have a choice of 
1)  Club Land'Or  1BD
Friday - Friday... but we will arrive only Sat, then checkout Friday
2)  Island Seas Resort  2BD
Saturday - Saturday -- we will be there for the whole week Sat - Sat

My husband and I are 35yo, first time ever in the Caribbean.  An average traveler (we travel every major holiday).  This will be for our 10th anniversary trip on April.  It will also be his birthday trip (well, his bday will be the day after we go back from vacation 
We have 2 kids, well-traveled kids -- older one is 6yo (will be 7yo a week after the trip .   The other one will be almost 2yo at time of travel.

I have read TONS and TONS of reviews on internet already.  Is it still true that there is a required $25/person per day for Club Land'Or?   I would like this to be a cost-effective trip.  If there is a $25/person per day, that will really throw me off, cause that's not even for an all-inclusive fee, right?

Island Seas reviews are really not bad.  I'm just a little tempted with Land'Or cause of Atlantis?  But then how much do I pay additional in order to use Atlantis?

Airfare to Nassau is slightly higher than Freeport.  But again, we will have 3 tickets, so that may add up.

I'm leaning more already on Island Seas.  But would like to hear some more of your thoughts, before I make the final decision.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## Happytravels (Nov 13, 2009)

*owner @ I sland Seas......*

I am owner at the Island Seas Resort.  We haven't been since 2004 but plan on going back next year.  I have some pictures in the link below labeled Bahamas if you would like to see them.  I only own a one bedroom.


----------



## Banker (Nov 13, 2009)

We are owners at Club Land'Or and love it..but it is just my husband and myself....I would probably not recommend Club Land'Or because the bathroom is very small and so is the bedroom.  They do have sleep sofas but I think you would be too cramped!!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 13, 2009)

I see that you've read reviews, but have you read the TUG reviews?  I find the TUG reviews which are by owners, for owners, are more accurate than the general travel websites where people often don't understand timesharing and critique timeshares as if they were full-service hotels.


----------



## swsc16 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your responses so far.

Denise, yes I've read the TUG reviews already, very helpful.
Happytravels, thanks, I previously came across your webshots already (upon reading many reviews), great pictures.

I hope to make my final decision early next week, so I can book it.

Thanks!

Mylene


----------



## beach_bumz (Nov 15, 2009)

*Island Seas*

I'd go with the extra day and large 2 bd and go to Island Seas. Both places are gorgeous, but Nassau is crazy expensive. Just bring a beach towel for each of you in case Island Seas runs out. You will not be disappointed. I luv it there, and although I'm not an owner, I trade into it every year. PM me should you have any questions


----------



## memereDoris (Nov 16, 2009)

I am an owner at *Island Seas*.  We own a 2 bdm.  We like it so much that we rented 2 extra units this year to bring more family.  You'll love it.


----------



## ljwhit (Nov 16, 2009)

I've been to both, and although I love Nassau, I would definitely go with Island Seas.  With 2 children, even that young, Land Or is going to be cramped.  A day pass to Atlantis is extremely pricey and dangling that in front of the 7 yo could be heartbreaking.  Seems like I only remember seeing a child at Land Or maybe once or twice.  Its been several years since I've been to Island Seas but I would not hesitate to go again.


----------



## swsc16 (Nov 16, 2009)

memereDoris said:


> I am an owner at *Island Seas*.  We own a 2 bdm.  We like it so much that we rented 2 extra units this year to bring more family.  You'll love it.



Hi memereDoris,
I saw that you're also an owner at Taino Beach.  I saw an ad in the TUG marketplace for the same dates I want, and it's for an 'exchange' for her "penthouse unit" for Ocean at Taino Beach -- is that worth looking into?

I did my research on those "penthouse unit" at Ocean Taino beach, and it's really not technically an impressive penthouse unit, it's like a loft coming from a combined studio and 1bdroom units, with the stairs in the middle of the unit (I saw the pictures from the reviews).

Kind of embarrasing to mention -- but I'm also considering our privacy from the kids LOL! :hysterical:  That loft unit looks like the bedroom is not totally separated from the downstairs room (with full walls), is that correct?

Please let me know what you think if that "loft" 1BR unit at Taino beach is worth looking into.  What are the other amenities/pluses at Taino beach compared to Island Seas?

Thanks!


----------



## caribbean (Nov 16, 2009)

Island Seas!!!


----------



## memereDoris (Nov 17, 2009)

*Ocean at Taino or Island Seas*
Taino Beach is very different from Island Seas.  The pool is better for older kids but last time I was there I didn't see any younger children.   The Marlin at Taino has much better rooms than the other buildings.  At Island Seas the suites are bigger and more private than at the Ocean at Taino.  Two year olds need space.  Privacy is important at any age, we go with another couple and find our sleeping arrangements much more private at Island Seas. 
If you plan to stay at the resort, either resort would do.  If you plan to go to Port Lucaya or any other sightseeing, Island Seas is much more accessible.  
If I were to bring my grandkids (same ages as your kids) it would definitely be to Island Seas.  Hope this helps.


----------



## swsc16 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks again to everybody   
I'm now very convinced that I will choose Island Seas!


----------



## beach_bumz (Dec 13, 2009)

*Which one did you choose?*



swsc16 said:


> Thanks again to everybody
> I'm now very convinced that I will choose Island Seas!



Just curious, did you go with Club Land'Or or Island Seas (or Taino Beach)? 

We'll be heading to Island Seas in April


----------



## gannab (Dec 29, 2009)

*Club Land Or*



swsc16 said:


> Hello, I will be using Platinum Interchange for this exchange.
> 
> I have a choice of
> 1)  Club Land'Or  1BD
> ...



WE STOPPED GOING TO CLUB LAND O BECAUSE OF THE DAILY CHARGE ....ITS OUTRAGEOUS..  NICE TO BE NEAR ATLANTIS BUT NOT WORTH THE EXTRA.  ALSO, ITS VERY SMALL.....ONE BEDROOM ONLY...VERY SMALL UNITS     JUDY FROM CT


----------



## swsc16 (Dec 29, 2009)

beach_bumz said:


> Just curious, did you go with Club Land'Or or Island Seas (or Taino Beach)?
> 
> We'll be heading to Island Seas in April



Hi beach_bumz,
Sorry I just saw your reply.
Unfortunately, I waited too long and ended up losing the Island Seas in Platinum.  Then I found someone in the TUG marketplace willing to exchange my timeshare for her Taino Beach resort, and we were able to work it out.  

So, I'm all set for Taino Beach in April.  My first choice would have been Island Seas, fell in love with it after all the research I've done.  Of course, my usual problem is that I act too slow in making the reservation, so someone else grabbed Island Seas in Platinum.  But I'm also happy with my private exchange for Taino Beach, the renter is a very nice lady.

Now the airfare is my next problem.  I already saw $466 (LAX to FPO) back in 1st week of Dec.  WAITED TOO LONG AGAIN, and now it's $606!  Cheaper if RedEye, but no RedEye flights for us, with 2 young kids.   My goodness, I hate myself for being too slow.  I need to purchase these dang tickets now!

Is there any chance the airfare would become lower?  sorry, stupid question there.

Beach_Bumz, how much did you get your tickets?


----------



## beach_bumz (Dec 29, 2009)

We arranged our airfare a rather odd way last year. We had a couple of free roundtrips from Southwest Airlines. So we flew to Ft. Lauderdale on a thursday night nonstop from Las Vegas (we arrived in Florida around 11 and stayed in an airport hotel I got on Priceline). On Friday morning, our check-in day in the Bahamas, we took a $9 Spirit Airlines flight to Freeport (although there were around $50 in taxes!) and then on the way home, we took another $9 flight from Freeport to Ft. Lauderdale. We ended up staying 2 nights in Ft. Lauderdale and then took our free Southwest flights home. 

This year, we are doing the same thing, except I had to buy one Southwest flight. They were $109 each way so it wasn't a big deal. I haven't booked my Spirit flights yet. I'll do it around February. I wait til I get an email from Spirit saying "$50 off" or something like that, and then I'll get the flights really cheap. 

I would never fly Spirit from the West coast all the way across the country as their seats were the smalled I've ever sat in, with absolutely NO legroom. However from Fl it was only a 20 minute flight so we didn't care. 

We like to spend a couple of extra nights in Ft. Lauderdale and take the water taxi around to different restaurants and bars. 

This will probably be our last trip to the Caribbean for awhile because the airfare is just too high. We're ganna stick to Hawaii and Mexico as it's easier to find great deals on airfare.


----------

